# Hummingbird - last one for 2009



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some pictures of a new pen I am working on. Hummingbird & flower. It has about 18 laser cut pieces




 

 



 



I am still tweaking the design but it is 90% there. 

All comments are welcome.

Happy New Year to everyone!!:biggrin:


----------



## jbostian (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow that is really cool. Is it a decal?

Jamie


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 31, 2009)

This a laser cut inlay - wood - about 18 pieces + the barrel


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 31, 2009)

I wish you would stop posting these-----my wife might find out.
That is going to be a good seller for you.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 31, 2009)

:biggrin:That is funny, I might just send her one then you would have to put it together.:tongue:


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 31, 2009)

Heck you should just get me a price on a 1/2 a dozen----
Call it a presale Sale----First sale of the new year----Bargain of a life time


----------



## avbill (Dec 31, 2009)

Now that's sweet!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in for 1!


----------



## CSue (Dec 31, 2009)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Crap my wife did see this one. Awesome job. I guess I may be ordering some of these in the near future.


----------



## gmanblue (Dec 31, 2009)

The Lady's will love it.


----------



## seawolf (Dec 31, 2009)

When there ready put me down for at least 2.
Mark


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm gonna need a few of those.....


----------



## gketell (Jan 1, 2010)

Can I get one or two with a dark brown or black barrel (in which case the beak would need to be lighter)?


----------



## johncrane (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks really good Constant!!


----------



## mickr (Jan 1, 2010)

Superb...anyone interested in birds will love it..or nature lovers..just wonderful...


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 1, 2010)

I shall finish the pen today with some changes to the design.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 1, 2010)

*wife saw it!*

Yep, my wife loved the design on this one.  As per many of the above posts, let me know when this one is ready.  I will need a few.
Great job on that one!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 1, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> I wish you would stop posting these-----my wife might find out.
> That is going to be a good seller for you.


 Ditto!!!  I will go broke satisfying my Wife's "requests".


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 1, 2010)

Landon that's one of the best things about having a good wife----it's fun to spoil them.


----------



## avbill (Jan 1, 2010)

*Great theme*

Another hobby I have is birding.  And I know a Business owner that has a bird shop and she would buy thees up  because they are so unique.  :giggle:


----------



## diamundgem (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Constant,,  My wife will want one too, put me on that bargain list   Jim in Atlanta


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 1, 2010)

With SWMBO standing behind me------Constant you do still have our address?????


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sure I have it, if not I shall ask you.


----------



## CHEF (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hummingbird*

could you put me on your wait list for one of your kits please. think you have my address as well
--------------------------------Brian-----------
ps PM me when you get your prices Please.:highfive:


----------



## Ligget (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful work as usual Constant, you can certainly produce high quality blanks with that laser you have!


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hummingbirds!*

I will need a couple of these when they become available. Thanks


----------



## traderdon55 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am lucky my wife does not get on here very often or I would stay broke with all these great looking kits you have been coming up with.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 2, 2010)

I shall make a post in the business classifieds section later today.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 2, 2010)

The hummingbird kit is now available at my site ,please see Business classifieds section.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful pen, Constant!  Order placed as LOML and a neighbor/friend will both love this one!


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, now I have to decide between the rose pen you posted the other day and this one....Knock it off will ya???


----------



## bitshird (Jan 3, 2010)

Constant, your are resorting to cruel and unusual punishment, I have to order one of those for my wife, she puts out 10 feeders for the cute little Humming Vultures. are they listed on your site?


----------



## masl (Jan 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Constant, your are resorting to cruel and unusual punishment, I have to order one of those for my wife, she puts out 10 feeders for the cute little Humming Vultures. are they listed on your site?


Have just ordered 2 :biggrin: so to answer your question yes listed on site and they are a little bit different to first picture too.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 4, 2010)

masl said:


> they are a little bit different to first picture too.


 

I had to make some changes to the flower and leaf section so it would be 
possible for most people to assemble the kit with ease.


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice work, great precision
olivier


----------



## johncrane (Jan 4, 2010)

Making it easy is a good thing Constant! l am looking forward to making the Rose kit, and the others, many thanks.


----------



## striperskin (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats one of the best looking pens ive ever seen!!!  How long did it take?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 5, 2010)

striperskin said:


> Thats one of the best looking pens ive ever seen!!! How long did it take?


 
Thank You

About 15 min to get all the pieces in place and glued ready to turn.
I must say I have done about 15 of these to get them to just right so it would be easy for everyone/most to do.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.lazerlinez.com/pdf%20files/Hummingbird%20Instructions.pdf

For those who ordered the Hummingbird inlay kit here are the Instructions.


----------



## penhead (Jan 8, 2010)

Dang Constant, those are just awesome....
you are becoming just like the 'Borg' (StarTrek-NG)....resistance is futile...!!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks John


----------

